# How long to see new vines?



## Abs (May 23, 2014)

I just planted 4 new vines. How long until I see some type of growth to know if they took or died?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ebbutler (May 23, 2014)

I saw new growth with in a week or two. My vines came from Double A Vineyards.


----------



## grapeman (May 23, 2014)

A week or two is typical to see it come to life.


----------



## Abs (May 24, 2014)

I cut off the top above the 3d bud as most recommend. 
-what does new growth look like?
- is there a way to tell if it's dead?
- what should I do if I don't see anything sprout after two weeks. 

Sorry for the spaz, just really dig this stuff and excited. 

Thanks
Abs


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2014)

Don't cut away any more of the vine, that won't make it grow. Just keep the soil moist and wait for them to grow. Most will grow if you don't destroy it checking it too often by cutting into it.


----------



## Abs (Jul 10, 2014)

2 of my 4 vines are successfully growing vines. I switched one out for one more stalled just after sprouts. 
I included a picture of the stalled vine. 
Can anyone tell me what may have caused it, and what I may be able to do to save it? Can I test the vine?

The second picture is a good vine for reference. 



Thanks
Abs 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## fivebk (Jul 10, 2014)

Make sure the soil is packed around the vine really good an air pocket around the roots will keep them from growing. I know because I had moles tunnel under one vine and it looked like it was dead. All I did was stomp the ground around it real good with my boot and within a week it was growing.

BOB


----------



## GreginND (Jul 10, 2014)

The picture is kind of blurry so I can't really see what is going on with the shoots. Can you focus your camera on the vine and not on the background?

It looks green so it should be alive. Did something eat the leaves? If it is alive it is possible it may push more shoots from below. I would keep it moist and see what happens. I had some vines this year that took more than a month after all my other vines were growing well to show signs of life. They are doing well now.


----------



## Abs (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. Here's a better picture. 
When I touched the shots, two of them broke off. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Abs (Jul 10, 2014)

I meant when I touched the "shoots" two broke off


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## garymc (Jul 14, 2014)

Where are you, what kind of vines, and is that clay soil?


----------



## Abs (Jul 16, 2014)

I live in southern germany. These are Regent grapes...a new hybrid. 
There isn't a lot of clay in the soil.

Should I clip off a little from the top to see if it is green. Or maybe dig up the vines to see if the roots are having any pest or other problems?

Thanks all again

Abs


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Jul 17, 2014)

No don't mess with it. Keep it watered and see if new growth appears. Don't be in a hurry. I would not give up on it unless you don't see growth next spring. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

